# Movistar TV - Change menu to English?



## sloanrobe (Apr 30, 2019)

We just moved to Barcelona and have set up Movistar TV service in our apartment. Is there a way to change the MENU language to English? I am referring to the main TV menu - NOT the speaking language of the shows themselves. I would like to be able to cycle through the menu options for movies, TV shows, series, etc., in English instead of Spanish.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure, I stopped using Movistar TV years ago but on most of these devices you select the language during set-up. Do they still give you a box, or is it all online now? If so do a reset and start again from scratch (or check with Movistar customer services first ...)


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Take s look here. Possibly page 7
http://www.movistar.es/rpmm/estatic...b-User-Manual-Home-Station-Amper-ASL26555.pdf


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Last time I look I dont think you can, much in the same way as you cannot change the menu language on a Freeview / Sky or Freesat box which are designed for UK use...


----------

